# Who can certify my documents for immigration visa



## ninjusto (Aug 30, 2013)

Hello,

I'm applying for subclass 189.
I am gathering the needed papers for ACS (The assessment authority). 
Initially, I thought they accept scanned original documents, but after contacting them, they said they do not via an email response:

"All documents must be certified copies, even those you intend to upload as original colored documents. If it is a non-English document that has been translated with the translator's certification, that will be fine."

I live in Lebanon, so I don't know where I can get certified copies from?
We have agents appointed by law who usually handle giving home address certificates and legal stuff... I'm not sure If I can use one of those? Their name in Arabic is "Mokhtar"

Anyone who lives in Middle East who can give me some guidance?


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

The certification is usually a stamp saying that the document is a copy of the original. For instance, in my country (Brazil), you need to make a photocopy of the document and ask for a notary to stamp the COPY (not the original) saying that it is an identical copy of the original, and then you scan the stamped copies. I the United States the process is identical.

In summary, you have to find someone in your country who provides this kind of service: to stamp copies saying that they are true to the originals presented.


----------



## ninjusto (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks BlackBelt... i think a notary can do it here as well, though the stamp has to be in English, right ?


----------



## Arianems (Aug 21, 2015)

BlackBelt said:


> The certification is usually a stamp saying that the document is a copy of the original. For instance, in my country (Brazil), you need to make a photocopy of the document and ask for a notary to stamp the COPY (not the original) saying that it is an identical copy of the original, and then you scan the stamped copies. I the United States the process is identical.
> 
> In summary, you have to find someone in your country who provides this kind of service: to stamp copies saying that they are true to the originals presented.


Hi BlackBelt.
I am from Brazil too, and i am in doubt about certifying my documents. I am applying for Accountant (general) at CPA. I got all my original documents (Graduation Testamur, Graduation Transcript, Graduation Syllabus) certified by a notary public in Brazil. I will arrange the translation of all documents to English with a Brazilian authorized public translator, which include the translation of both content and notary stamp.
My doubt is: Must I have the translations certified again?? And if I certify with a brazilian notary, will I need to translate the new stamp?

Thanks in advance.


----------

